# floating the 4th shell



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

how does one do that ?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

You can only do it with a Benelli SBE I.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

To be more correct you can do that with a Benelli made before (98-99) can't remember exactly when the change came about, but it was one of those two years. All Benelli's were capable of "floating" the 4th shell.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You put 2 into the magazine.Push one of those into the chamber.Put another into the magazine.Now open the bolt and when the one in the chamber comes back,push it down into the reciever.Hold it there while you put the 4th into the chamber....


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

This is only legal for spring snows am I correct? The gun won't kick another one outta the magazine when the first round goes off?


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

i thought floating the fourth shell was an illegal practice


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It is

Locked


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not true Bob....it is legal in the spring.The law says you can take out the plug in the spring which means you can put as many in as you want,6 in my Benelli.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Do you mean Spring as in the season? Or gun spring?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Snow Goose Conservation Season.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You can float a 4th in Berettas as well. I know guys who do it in the spring.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Why don't you just remove the plug?


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Stoeger's can handle the 4th shell as well.


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

I emailed a D&R Officer who is a friend of mine, and floating the 4th shell is definately an illegal practice. " GAME OVER"


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is the first time I think I have seen this topic on this site. For those looking to use the 4th shell make sure you are doing so in accordance with the laws and game you are pursuing.

Here in ND you are limited to a gun that will hold no more than three shells for all upland and waterfowl hunting in the fall. You are allowed unplugged guns or guns with mag extensions only during the conservation season.

For those who use a shotgun for deer hunting, do not remove the plug if you also plan on carrying shot shells for upland.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Even though I can do it with my Benelli in the spring.....I usually don't, to much bother and there aren't many times I need 6 shots.


----------

